# Hard bodies for Storms?????



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I just came across 8 Wiz Storm rollers I forgot I had.

Due to the great bodies that have been coming out by way of Racemasters,I have kind of gotten away from lexan bodies and went back to the good old hardbodies.

Anyone know of a way to mount them on Storm chassis???I dont even care if I have to grind the posts off the chassis.Just wondering if there is a way to go about it.

The Storm is one of my favorites.Id like to be able to use them rather then have them sit in a box.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

We pin em.

Remind me in a couple of days and I will post pictures


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I think BRP makes a hardbody for the storm. Check his site.

Tim


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yep some resin Nascars.

They are cool if a bit heavy, but they are 35mm+ wide


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Deane I will remind you in a few days,thanks.

Ive wondered tho,how do resin cast bodies hold up on magnet car chassis????

How well do they take high speed wall shots?????Do they crack into pieces???

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know how they take wall shots. I'll bet Tom Bowman wants LOTS of wall shots though........
I'll bet they are wide. They have to be unless they changed the laws of mathmatics last night.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> We pin em.
> 
> Remind me in a couple of days and I will post pictures


Why a 'reminder'?? why not put a little sticky note on your computer?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Deane I will remind you in a few days,thanks.
> 
> Ive wondered tho,how do resin cast bodies hold up on magnet car chassis????
> 
> ...


I've posted on this same topic in the past, there didn't seem to be any interest. If there is great enough demand I can crank these out in ABS plastic, which is what the other Dash bodies are made of. There is actually a TOMY Jaguar sitting at the factory with WIZ body mounts molded into the body, no pins are needed. Of course if you wanted the extra security of trying to keep the body from flying off, you could also pin it. This body was chosen because it was already wide enough to fit the Wiz chassis without altering the width. The outside wasn't changed at all, only the inside to put the molded mounts in.

I'll have the factory send me a photo and I'll put a little sticky note reminder right here on my monitor to post the picture as soon as I get it. No need for any of you to remember to 'remind' me...

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It's M.Garlock II !!

There is no room around my monitor for yet another post it, but we both know that is not what is going on anyway.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> It's M.Garlock II !!
> 
> There is no room around my monitor for yet another post it, but we both know that is not what is going on anyway.


It's Mr. Pompous the 1st!!! You probably never raced a hardbody Wiz in your life....


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dan Id like to see it.Dont seem to get a lot of response here on magnet car stuff.But it might be worth your while to post them.Seems to be a bunch out there like myself who want to do hard body magnet car racing.

Thanks.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Great!
The DRIVEL has found it's way over here too.

PLEASE take it someplace else.

Maybe POS


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Unfortunatly Dan has taken to forum stalking me. Meanwhile on POS the king of Stalking and copy/paste is taking POS into new depths as we speak.

I am going to send the requested pictures direct to MikeRacerX, he can post them if he wishes. There is not much to see after all, as I am sure somebody would point out.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Unfortunatly Dan has taken to forum stalking me.


Hardly... I just see the stupidity that you post and point it out.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Lenny / Dan ,
give it a rest please allready ! Funny you say you see the stupidity in what others post but fail to see it so obviously in your own. You seem to go out of your way a tad to often to belittle or mock folks and leave a trail of it wherever you post. Like Afxgns said try POS as they seem to specialize it that sorta thing and can appreciate drivel !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bearsox said:


> Lenny / Dan ,
> give it a rest please allready ! Funny you say you see the stupidity in what others post but fail to see it so obviously in your own. You seem to go out of your way a tad to often to belittle or mock folks and leave a trail of it wherever you post. Like Afxgns said try POS as they seem to specialize it that sorta thing and can appreciate drivel !


no one posts on this for 4 days but suddenly you feel the urge to do so. Maybe you should give it a rest as well... Drivel on, bubba...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*4 days later is just being busy there chief and not viewing this board till now ! :wave: Zzzzzzzzzzz out dude *


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bearsox said:


> *4 days later is just being busy there chief and not viewing this board till now ! :wave: Zzzzzzzzzzz out dude *


Whatever... But it still required that you comment on it after the topic had died. Talk about drivel...


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

For those of us who would like to see the Jaguar Hard body.......can some one please post the picture? I for one like all types of HO slot cars:thumbsup:
The power of forums is helping each other out and sharing ideas in a hobby that we like. Please save the bickering for a phone call. I bet no one would say half the stuff they say in a forum to someone directly on the phone.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have the pics.I can post them later if anyone else cares at this point.

Mike


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Gary#8 said:


> For those of us who would like to see the Jaguar Hard body.......can some one please post the picture? I for one like all types of HO slot cars:thumbsup:


Here you go. The body snaps onto the Wiz chassis. The mounts are rough in the prototype I sent to the factory, they would have a much better finish in the production version. For those who wanted extra security of the body not flying off you could always pin them in also.


Dan


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks great to me! If and when you have some made I will take 3. Any chance of some type Indy / F1 hard body for a Storm, Panther/Thundercat?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Gary#8 said:


> Looks great to me! If and when you have some made I will take 3. Any chance of some type Indy / F1 hard body for a Storm, Panther/Thundercat?


If there is enough demand, I can do it.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Do the body posts need to be altered (shortened) for this type of body to work?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Gary#8 said:


> Looks great to me! If and when you have some made I will take 3. Any chance of some type Indy / F1 hard body for a Storm, Panther/Thundercat?


The T1 already accepts most any Tyco narrow body, Super G+ Narrow body, and Super G+ wide body with a clip. Even some AFX/JL/AW bodies and likely the Dash AFX bodies too. Suprisingly it's never been marketed very much as a hardbody chassis, but this feature was designed into it from the start.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

afxgns said:


> Do the body posts need to be altered (shortened) for this type of body to work?


With pinning no, but then only certain bodies work. I would like to see a future WHP car with much smaller and lighter posts that can be removed.

Must get me one of those castrol cars if they come out....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

afxgns said:


> Do the body posts need to be altered (shortened) for this type of body to work?


No, the body snaps right on to an unaltered Wizzard chassis. An issue with this setup is that the ride height of the body can't be changed, whereas with a body that is just pinned in place you have a bit more flexibility in body placement. Not sure if this is a big deal or not. If it is, the bodies can always be made with and without molded in mounts, or the mounts can be ground out.

All my cars are ABS plastic, which is light and tough and will be able to withstand a lot of abuse. 

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan did you measure the final width through a standard tech block?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Dan did you measure the final width through a standard tech block?


No, didn't think I had to. It's a standard TOMY Jaguar...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

My bad, I just remembered that too. Still, couldn't hurt to remind the factory guys.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

But if the WHP posts push the body out slightly....


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dan and Deane:

Thanks for your replies to this post.I appreciate it.

Here are the pics Deane sent me:
































































All good,EXCEPT,one thing I want to do is elimate using those stupid little brass pins that get lost in the Bermuda Triangle of slot car parts that is known as the black carpet under my work bench.

I am thinking either small flat head self tapping screws,OR better yet some type of a clip that would pop into the body an would utilize the posts as a way to hold the body to the chassis.

Personally,I wouldnt care if I had to grind the damn posts right the heck off,as I dont plan on doing much of anything with lexan bodies anyways.

I guess I could go over to the Wiz site and throw out an idea to Bob Lincoln.Problem is that I cant seem to remember what the heck my password was over on that site.
My idea being to come up with another Storm chassis,minus the posts,with the slots to accommodate pre exsisting Tomy body clips.
Seems to be a lot of guys out there who are going with hardbody racing.
I LOVE he Storms,but,as I am only doing hardbodys these days,all the rollers I have are kind of just sitting here waiting for a way that I can use them.



Anyways,thanks again gentlemen. :wave:

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'd like to see that too (a HB storm).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'd like to see some hot body co-eds. :woohoo:

Sorry -- all this talk about hard bodies :freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*For doba...*



1976Cordoba said:


> I'd like to see some hot body co-eds. :woohoo:
> 
> Sorry -- all this talk about hard bodies :freak:


Here yah go - a co-ed hardbody...


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> [snip]that get lost in the Bermuda Triangle of slot car parts that is known as the black carpet under my work bench.[snip]
> 
> Mike(Ice9)


I know this is kinda OT, but I had the same issue and got some white carpet offcuts from a local supplier. Didn't remove the problem entirely, but saved about 80% of the parts that the wife would have otherwise vacuumed away 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't know if any one has used a staple before? I use them as the spacing is perfect on most ho cars with molded posts. The metal of the staple stays in because it is magnetic and the motor and traction hold it in. If you lose one it"s no big deal as they usally come in a box of 5000. Try it you might like it!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I don't know if any one has used a staple before?


Yes, it's a very common practice to use staples on lexan shells on chassis that have the right post spacing. In fact, if you're going to put posts on a chassis that does not have posts (like a Tyco) it's not a bad idea to space the posts so you can use staples if you want to. Staples are a mixed bag in terms of performance. They are convenient, lightweight, and allow the body to move around a little which may help a little with handling and vibration damping. On the other hand standard staples are not as strong as most body pins although you can buy hardened ones from some racing parts vendors like Slottech. I avoid using staples on the really fast cars like Mods and ROs because those cars can inflict a lot of punishment on bodies especially with unforgiving walls and barriers. When I use staples I usually put a small kink in the ends of the staple so it fits a little tighter in the post. I may even coat the tips of the staples with a little VibraTite. My objective with staples is to avoid, at all costs, the body coming off during a wreck. If a staple mounted body does come off even partially during a race you have to be extremely careful that you don't booger up the staples trying to quickly remount the body when in you're in a heavily adrenaline influenced state. It happens. Overall, staples have worked well for me and I've used them a lot but not exclusively.

That's the scoop for using staples on lexans. Hard bodies are a whole other story. The thickness and curvature of the hard body will limit what you can do with staples on a hard body. These factors alone may eliminate standard staples. The staple may not protrude enough or may stick out too far on the outside of the body. Even on a hard body with pins I'd be inclined to buy the untrimmed ones and cut them to length. I would also think about finding a way to get the pin to sit level or even below the surface of the body. Maybe drill out a little recess for the pin head or (very carefully) heat the pin with a fine tip soldering pen so it melts into the body just a tiny bit. I'm concerned about the head of the pin catching on something or another car during a wreck and causing a problem.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WHP are considering doing a hard body of their own.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It would be great if Wizzard released a line of hard bodies for their chassis. Very easy chassis to work on, durable, affordable, and tons of parts availability. I'd like to see the Club Stock Hardbody class with slip-ons make a comeback.

Tom Bowman's NASCAR Charger for the Wizzard chassis looks pretty darn nice too.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> It would be great if Wizzard released a line of hard bodies for their chassis. Very easy chassis to work on, durable, affordable, and tons of parts availability...


Here's a modified Wiz chassis with the body posts lopped off and the sides altered to accept either the narrow Super G+ bodies or the wide bodies with a body clip. The clip has been changed to lower the body and trimmed so that it didn't interfere with part of the chassis or magnet retainer clip. 

The chassis is shown here with the upcoming Dash AFX Camaro mounted on it. The really great thing about this chassis is that it uses off the shelf Wizzard stock and performance parts. You can take your P3 parts and drop them right into this chassis. 

I'll try to post a complete assembled chassis along with a few other body in a few days, as soon as I find all my other P3 parts...

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice looking package. Can't wait to see those bodies hit the stores.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Very nice looking package. Can't wait to see those bodies hit the stores.


what do you think of the chassis mod?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What about velcro instead of body pins,used to be a pretty common practice to mount lexan bodies using velcro,might be usable in this situation too


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What I would love to see is the posts on the WHP a 2-3mm shorter. Bob could then sell spacers to the lexan crowd and a range of clips to the hard-body crowd.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Chassis mod looks great Dan. I could see myself converting my inventory of P3s to mount hard bodies. 

I'm anxious to see what color schemes you come up with for the Camaros. I'm in no hurry to see any bowties on 'em like Aurora and JL/AW did. A nice candy apple red one would be very nice. If they're anything like what we saw on your TJet Camaros we are in for a real treat.


----------

